# FTV banned in India again?



## ambandla (Mar 30, 2007)

This morning this was announced in CNN-IBN. Didn't watch full news.


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Mar 30, 2007)

Yah! read it in the newspaper..... The report said that the ban is for 2 months


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 30, 2007)

Hmm why?.


----------



## ambandla (Mar 30, 2007)

they might have showed some sex content


----------



## Pathik (Mar 30, 2007)

i doubt ny1 watches ftv?


----------



## soham (Mar 30, 2007)

Is it banned on Dish TV as well?


----------



## ambandla (Mar 30, 2007)

Dude, it's banned means it's banned irrespective of service provider


----------



## lalam (Mar 30, 2007)

Huh what why? I love watching that channel


----------



## NucleusKore (Mar 30, 2007)

Will give the channel more popularity when it comes back


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 30, 2007)

I wonder how these fashion TVs are called so..  I mean the kind of dresses are designed by the designers and shown on the channel, its totally impossible to wear in Public places. I'm not only taking about in India but also in other counties too.. If you can't wear then then whats the use of designing.. What a foolish concept and rubbish designing. total waste of time, money, energy.


----------



## prasad_den (Mar 30, 2007)

Was banned for the Midnight Hot show...


----------



## blackpearl (Mar 30, 2007)

amitava82 said:
			
		

> I wonder how these fashion TVs are called so..  I mean the kind of dresses are designed by the designers and shown on the channel, its totally impossible to wear in Public places. I'm not only taking about in India but also in other counties too.. If you can't wear then then whats the use of designing.. What a foolish concept and rubbish designing. total waste of time, money, energy.



Exactly!! totally useless.
Make some strange designs that nobody wears and you become a fashion designer.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Mar 30, 2007)

Who is Govt of india to teach us what we have to view or not , It is totally depend on us to decide, they try to be moral policing 

why not implement sharia to remove all obsence from TV etc . bloody jokers


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Mar 30, 2007)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> Exactly!! totally useless.
> Make some strange designs that nobody wears and you become a fashion designer.


LOL 



			
				lalam said:
			
		

> Huh what why? I love watching that channel



According to the newspapers it is for 2 months.....uske baad jee bharke dekh lena yaar!!!


----------



## joey_182 (Mar 30, 2007)

yaar..itna hi shounk hai to Satelite TV on internet...panga kya hai...
and i m waiting for AXN TO COME BACK...


----------



## blueshift (Mar 30, 2007)

AXN is already back.

I dont see this channel but why the Government acts like a 'moral police' everytime? Why dont they ban those idiot daily soaps? Is nudity only 'injurious to health'?


----------



## ambandla (Mar 30, 2007)

hey, AXN is already  back. I am watching in every now and then.

Regarding FTV, Some of their hot shows feel us really good. 

Ban those channels airing Daily serials. That's something that should be done for the welfare of nations


----------



## Apollo (Mar 30, 2007)

The Hindu said:
			
		

> In the case of FTV, the action has been taken for airing programmes such as Midnight Hot, featuring "skimpily dressed and semi-naked models."
> 
> Such programmes, according to the Ministry, are against good taste and decency, denigrate women and could adversely affect public morality. The ban has been ordered as per Section 20(2) of the Cable Television Networks Regulation Act, 1995.
> 
> The action follows complaints to the Ministry by television viewers.


Maybe we should all complaint to the Ministry regarding these daily soaps that we're all so sick of.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 30, 2007)

What is the complaint going to be for those shows?. 

Do you think they listen oh please ban the shows because they are so boring and waste of time?.


----------



## blueshift (Mar 30, 2007)

What the Cable Television Networks Regulation Act also says:



> No programme should be carried in the cable service which:-
> Offends against good taste or decency:
> ...
> 
> ...



Read more here


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 30, 2007)

you can count my vote against daily serials..


----------



## Apollo (Mar 31, 2007)

As far as the question of banning soaps goes, we don't have a chance. It's not about what the complaint should look like but more about how many really try to complain. You see, most of us don't realize that the soaps are primarily projected towards a predominantly female audience that don't have much else to see(or maybe they have so much time that they are happy to have those daily dozen soaps coming at them). Those who hate the soaps simply don't have to tune into them, and sadly this is a very small number which counts for nearly nothing when pitted against the soap addicts.   Coming back to the banning of FTV, is it a fair call? I don't know. Unless this specific controversial show (Midnight Hot) has been aired in the prime time viewing hours(as opposed to late night), for which the concern of the complaining public is understandable - no one really enjoys having their 'unsuspecting' wards tuning into shows on television that they're not supposed to.


----------



## eddie (Mar 31, 2007)

^ You never saw midnight hot? Oh man you missed some nice stuff  It didn't come in prime time...midnight hot meant midnight so its obvious that action from the government was really uncalled for and these daily soaps show women in much more derogatory way then any fashion tv stuff. I mean one woman trying to steal another woman's husband...then latter one crying her heart out like some spineless creature and what not. Is this not derogatory? That is how we want our women to be? Or precisely, that is how our "government" want our women to be? We really need "V" from "V for Vendetta" to deal with our current government.


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 31, 2007)

if the govt wants to act as a moral force, they should really take steps to ban the lok sabha tv(violent contents,partial nudity,strong language) they are spoiling the youth with that show


----------



## kumarmohit (Mar 31, 2007)

Seriously man, its easy to ban FTV because in India only a very very small segment watches FTV. Easier said than done, just imagine the crowds of Feminist and women rights activists who would like to give you a 'friendly visit'.

And frankly all of those who are blaming the govt of being the moral police, how many of you have the guts to go and appeal in the court against the ban?

Go to I&B ministry and file an application as per the RTI to know the reason why they banned FTV.

Go directly to SC and file a writ petition that your Fundamental right to freedom of expression has been arm twisted by this act.

Remember that a lot of people still do not have cable connection in India, they still have to watch the Govt propaganda called DD.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 4, 2007)

Tell them to ban everything.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 4, 2007)

Apollo said:
			
		

> Originally Posted by The Hindu
> In the case of FTV, the action has been taken for airing programmes such as Midnight Hot, featuring "skimpily dressed and semi-naked models."
> 
> Such programmes, according to the Ministry, are against good taste and decency, denigrate women and could adversely affect public morality. The ban has been ordered as per Section 20(2) of the Cable Television Networks Regulation Act, 1995.
> ...



WTF!!!Who complained against that channel?. I used to like midnight hot.. Or maybe I ask, why were the complainants staying up so late to watch that channel?


----------



## Aberforth (Apr 4, 2007)

ambandla said:
			
		

> they might have showed some sex content



There is no sex content on that show. It is a Fashion channel, not Sex channel.



			
				amitava82 said:
			
		

> I wonder how these fashion TVs are called so..  I mean the kind of dresses are designed by the designers and shown on the channel, its totally impossible to wear in Public places. I'm not only taking about in India but also in other counties too.. If you can't wear then then whats the use of designing.. What a foolish concept and rubbish designing. total waste of time, money, energy.



Designers test around with concepts and believe it or not, in developed countries people wear designer dresses to parties and social gatherings. And if I were to go grocery shopping, the only thing I'd wear is casuals, that isn't what fashion inductry is about.



			
				blueshift said:
			
		

> I dont see this channel but why the Government acts like a 'moral police' everytime? Why dont they ban those idiot daily soaps? Is nudity only 'injurious to health'?



Agreed, I wondered if nudity was such a problem why don't they do research in AIIMs so that babies are born wearing burkas? And what do they do about nude street beggars and children running around, who risk getting abused. We live in a sickly hipocritc nation.



			
				digitized said:
			
		

> WTF!!!Who complained against that channel?. I used to like midnight hot.. Or maybe I ask, why were the complainants staying up so late to watch that channel?



Probably parents who are so IQ challenged that they can't block their children from watching a channel. I have a simpler solution for them, ban cable TV for stupid parents.


----------



## amitava82 (Apr 4, 2007)

Aberforth said:
			
		

> Designers test around with concepts and believe it or not, in developed countries people wear designer dresses to parties and social gatherings.



I don't have any experience or I've never seen any programs on social gathering (of Developed countries) where women wear those kinds of weired dresses. Of course they do make some good clothes but majority of them failed to cover up females private areas. And if you think appearing half naked in a party or wearing a weired dress which does not suite the party environment, is being social, then believe me its NOT.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Apr 4, 2007)

The Information Ministry is just trying to impose itself...
Otherwise why has the decision come so late...the show is going on from months as far as I have heard..


----------



## ambandla (Apr 4, 2007)

hehe. 

What about songs in bollywood movies featuring item girls like Rakhi sawant, mallika sherawat? 

What about movies like murder, khwaish?


----------



## Asfaq (Apr 4, 2007)

wat am more interested in is.. IS IT UP YET??


----------



## crack_head (Apr 4, 2007)

Asfaq said:
			
		

> wat am more interested in is.. IS IT UP YET??



Dude, surf your TV well. or check the channel tuning..


----------



## Asfaq (Apr 4, 2007)

crack_head said:
			
		

> Dude, surf your TV well. or check the channel tuning..



*suddenly not feeling well and wanting to go home*


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Apr 4, 2007)

it is not good first they  ban hbo then axn and now ftv 
i think adult film or program  must be show in tv but after 11pm there must be no ban for that but if he show adult contain in 7am-10pm there should be ban


----------



## ambandla (Apr 4, 2007)

result: we are missing some hot scenes in movies. 

Now all movie channels are removing hot scenes in  movies. This is really really bad.


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Apr 4, 2007)

prasad_den said:
			
		

> Was banned for the Midnight Hot show...



can somebody ban star plus for showing kyu ki sas bhi kabhi bahu thi


----------



## Aberforth (Apr 4, 2007)

amitava82 said:
			
		

> I don't have any experience or I've never seen any programs on social gathering (of Developed countries) where women wear those kinds of weired dresses. Of course they do make some good clothes but majority of them failed to cover up females private areas. And if you think appearing half naked in a party or wearing a weired dress which does not suite the party environment, is being social, then believe me its NOT.



Yes, how many clothes are there in FTV which were displayed and do not cover private areas?

There are parties and social gatherings where the theme is such that if you go in your tuxedoes you will be quite out of place, the usual crowd wears the kind of clothes shown in FTV. What you believe is irrelevant to the patrons of such parties because that would be their least concern.

Secondly, I know not all of the FTV dresses are wearable but we also know these are concepts, which later merge into practical and party dresses.



			
				ankitsagwekar said:
			
		

> it is not good first they  ban hbo then axn and now ftv
> i think adult film or program  must be show in tv but after 11pm there must be no ban for that but if he show adult contain in 7am-10pm there should be ban



Actually our government does not like a healthy development of mentality, it would rather have us shouting campaign slogans and vandalising public property during elections.

And forget adult programs, out government has banned two PG-16 level entertainment channels.


----------



## Yamaraj (Apr 4, 2007)

amitava82 said:
			
		

> I don't have any experience or I've never seen any programs on social gathering (of Developed countries) where women wear those kinds of weired dresses. Of course they do make some good clothes but majority of them failed to cover up females private areas. And if you think appearing half naked in a party or wearing a weired dress which does not suite the party environment, is being social, then believe me its NOT.


Cloths do not make us any more social than those without the luxury. Clothing, in fact, harms social values - for it emphasizes on individuality. That's the reason many institutions like schools and the defence forces enforce formal "uniform" clothing.

That aside, fashion shows are merely erotic parades for a certain "elite" class, devoid of the pleasures a common man can have. I don't enjoy the heartless show of skinny anorexic walking skeletons with artificial smile on androgynous faces, but that's just me. Moreover, it's only sexism to praise bare-chested men but chastise women for the same. I think of a human [female] body as a work of art, and you don't cover Monalisa with rags all over.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Apr 5, 2007)

I can still watch FTV on my Tv daily ,I give daily 1/2 an hour to FTV at home


----------



## freebird (Apr 5, 2007)

trendz channel is also there.


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 5, 2007)

our gov. is a major jerk in all fields......they want to remove SEX from the Country....they will start doing research how can they make babies born by themselves.....stupid guys....1st FTV..and then all English Movies channels.....and then we will left with Star Plus and ZEE Tv to watch with...


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 5, 2007)

dursleyin said:
			
		

> our gov. is a major jerk in all fields......they want to remove SEX from the Country....they will start doing research how can they make babies born by themselves.....stupid guys....1st FTV..and then all English Movies channels.....and then we will left with Star Plus and ZEE Tv to watch with...



Hmm why would they ban english movie chan?


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 5, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> Hmm why would they ban english movie chan?


cuz they show bad things....for them.....


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 5, 2007)

FTV is still available in my city in its full glory


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Apr 5, 2007)

Which city is this...??


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 5, 2007)

Kota in rajasthan  .


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 5, 2007)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> Kota in rajasthan  .



Lucky u Kota vasis.....


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 5, 2007)

i don't watch anything else other than news. I hate TV. All because of Ekta kapoor.


----------



## blueshift (Apr 5, 2007)

Comeon everybody hates Ekta here...
u watch only news??


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 5, 2007)

Yes news only , that too when i am having lunch or dinner, that is total 20 mins a day. My tv is my 2Mbps internet connection. I download stuff i like and watch it whenever i like, TV can't beat this.


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Apr 5, 2007)

thats a boring channel any idea when naked news will launch in india ?


----------



## amitava82 (Apr 5, 2007)

^^ R u saying news channels r boring?


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 5, 2007)

Desi-Tek.com said:
			
		

> thats a boring channel any idea when naked news will launch in india ?



Never.


----------



## eggman (Apr 5, 2007)

not in next 10 years ateast


----------



## Faun (Apr 10, 2007)

fts


----------

